# Killing grass in alfalfa



## PA Katahdins (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a stand of alfalfa thats a few years old and has some fall panicum along with foxtail that comes up through it in the later cuttings. I plan on seeding some orchard grass into the alfalfa to make it a mixed grass field, is there anything I can use to spray for the grass yet still be able to get orchard grass drilled into it this fall?


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I had the same problem a couple of years ago. I used a product called "Select". You mix it with crop oil. I sprayed it in late August. I waited 7 days and no-tilled in orchard grass. It got rid of weeds and grasses, did not harm the conventional alfalfa. I got a really good stand of orchard the following spring.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Both Select and Poast work very well for grass control in alfalfa mixed with a quart per acre of crop oil.....I have used both herbicides. Per label you are supposed to wait 30 days before planting grass or other rotation crops.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Also, both Poast and Select call for mixing in a bit of nitrogen fertilizer. Check label rates for the amount. But they are much, much more effective if you put the nitrogen in with it.


----------



## JRehberg (Oct 11, 2012)

I'll second the Select; we use it to control Bermuda grass in our perennial peanut field. Take a look at Willowood 2EC, it has the same amount of active ingredient (clethodim) as Select but we found it quite a bit cheaper in our area. We add crop oil at a quart per acre and liquid ammonium sulfate at 2 quarts per acre (it's not expensive). We seem to have better results when adding the nitrogen, the grass seems to take it up better.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

A lot of chemicals work better with the addition of a little nitrogen, we just add straight 28% to almost all our tank mixes. When spraying our corn acres after planting as long as we are quick enough and the corn isn't emerging yet we use straight 28% as a carrier.


----------



## PA Katahdins (Jul 20, 2010)

Awesome guys, thanks so much for the help!


----------

